# Bear



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I got some photos developed onto a CD and my phone cable came today so I can get some photos up now 

Phone photo's:








Bear @ 6 weeks old









6 weeks again









Bear 14 weeks old









Bear 14 weeks old









Bear 18 weeks old (Taken this morning as I was leaving)

Camera photo's:









Bear 16 weeks old


















:001_wub: Bear 17 weeks old


















Maya still treat him like he's a baby, she gives him no freedom 









He likes his Chew


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Just adorable.....lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG he's gorgeous!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FANTASTIC PICTURES!!!

Im so jelous when I saw Missy I just knew we should have got one..lol!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well just for everyone to know, Bear is still looking for a new home just needs to be active and at the least with another dog


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Bear is gorgeous!!!
Far to energetic a dog for me though - hope he finds a perfect home soon.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

hehe thanks, he is calm for a puppy but he's out 4-5 times a day from 15-120 mins


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a Stunning boy he is! he has Beautiful eyes


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Great pics, he is a gorgeous dog, I hope he finds a new home soon.



SpringerHusky said:


> hehe thanks, he is calm for a puppy but he's out 4-5 times a day from 15-120 mins


Just wondering about this comment, do you mean you take him for 2 hours sometimes? Think that might be a bit too much for his quickly-developing bones and joints, have you thought about trying to wear him out a bit more inside with less exercise, by playing games or short training sessions?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Great pics, he is a gorgeous dog, I hope he finds a new home soon.
> 
> Just wondering about this comment, do you mean you take him for 2 hours sometimes? Think that might be a bit too much for his quickly-developing bones and joints, have you thought about trying to wear him out a bit more inside with less exercise, by playing games or short training sessions?


We don't walk for two hours but more so we are outside for about two hours, he plays with a friend or lays next to me watching if he's not doing that he's following mum about. With this weather i've been sitting outside allot more and it's nice to sit and relax outside, there's no way i'd walk the poor lad for 2 hours, I don't think I alone could go that long :scared::thumbup:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hansome chap he is! Im not bias at all lol 

He and zeb have the same expression and eyes! 
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

ahh ok I see! Yeah it was boiling down here today wasn't it, lets hope it lasts


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Hansome chap he is! Im not bias at all lol
> 
> He and zeb have the same expression and eyes!
> x


Of course not :wink5: you must post new photos of him, I'm just stunned at the weight he is, bear is only small at 12kg everyone else wieghs more than him


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> ahh ok I see! Yeah it was boiling down here today wasn't it, lets hope it lasts


Oh defiantly, it better damn be like this april 11th or i'm going to scream blue murder


----------

